# Talk to me about the third axis



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

So I was out shooting in the mountains the other day, trying out longer distances and angles to hone in my skill and found that on cross mountain and down mountain shots that were out past 50 (60-80 to be more specific) with angles approaching 28 degrees I was surprisingly shooting left almost every time. Bring it in closer or on flats, I'm much more consistent to spot on.

[before the ethical shooting distance police fire up their engines, I won't be shooting animals past 50 since I don't feel that I'm spot on yet]

It got me thinking about the third axis, and wondering how it works and how it accentuates it if my sight (Black Gold Ascent) doesn't have it (it doesn't). Anyone have a cliff notes version on the third axis and how it works or works against you? It's something I've never quite understood completely.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

without 3rd axis alignment you will have left and right issues on angled shots. basically the 3rd axis is how perpendicular your bubble sits at full draw to the archer. if you look at your bubble at full draw the left side of the bubble must be flat with the right side at full draw. if you shoot down hill and the left side of your bubble is closer to you than it will give you a false level reading and you will twist the top of you bow left to level up causing you to miss right.

Here are some good videos on the issue 
http://www.hamskeaarchery.com/tutorials ... rials.html


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

alpinebowman said:


> without 3rd axis alignment you will have left and right issues on angled shots. basically the 3rd axis is how perpendicular your bubble sits at full draw to the archer. if you look at your bubble at full draw the left side of the bubble must be flat with the right side at full draw. if you shoot down hill and the left side of your bubble is closer to you than it will give you a false level reading and you will twist the top of you bow left to level up causing you to miss right.
> 
> Here are some good videos on the issue
> http://www.hamskeaarchery.com/tutorials ... rials.html


+1 a sight level will help in this situation.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

utjer said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > without 3rd axis alignment you will have left and right issues on angled shots. basically the 3rd axis is how perpendicular your bubble sits at full draw to the archer. if you look at your bubble at full draw the left side of the bubble must be flat with the right side at full draw. if you shoot down hill and the left side of your bubble is closer to you than it will give you a false level reading and you will twist the top of you bow left to level up causing you to miss right.
> ...


you need more then just a sight level you need a sight with a 3rd axis and a sight level. I would never buy a sight without a 3rd axis unless all you do is shoot on flat concrete.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> you need more then just a sight level you need a sight with a 3rd axis and a sight level. I would never buy a sight without a 3rd axis unless all you do is shoot on flat concrete.


So what sight do you shoot?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > you need more then just a sight level you need a sight with a 3rd axis and a sight level. I would never buy a sight without a 3rd axis unless all you do is shoot on flat concrete.
> ...


i have a hogg-it. sight is a preference thing. all you need to worry about is if its one you like and has a 3rd axis. You would regret shooting a sight at a deer on an incline without one. There are a few sights that are easier to sight in the 3rd axis then others. I never just accept what the shop says about 3rd axis. Most dont have a sniff how it even works. Most will say you are good enough after they level your bow for you and this is bs. You need to actually go out and shoot it in IMHO. I take my target and set it at the bottom of a steep hill at 60 yards. and shoot my arrows. If they hit left I make an adjustment on the 3rd axis and shoot it again. if it gets worse I just go the opposite direction on the 3rd axis until it is sighted in. I then take the target to the top of the hill where i was shooting from and then walk down to the bottom of the hill and shoot at the target up hill. It should hit in the middle!

3rd axis can be affected by bow hand torque this is why it is a must to shoot in instead of just having the shop level your bow in some lame jig. 
http://www.spot-hogg.com/bowsights.html


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Sure Loc single pin, the only way to fly...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What is third axis? Must be some kind of C.M.A.S.D thing...


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

So if you have sighted in your pins already and then move your 3rd axis, does it change the other pieces of the sight? I also have a Hogg It 7 pin and I have totally forgotten about the 3rd axis. Kind of late to be worrying about it now, but I don't want to wound game. I also don't want to make the adjustment and then find I need to adjust all the pins again.

Thanks for your reply.

FH


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Third axis is only a big deal on shots over 30 degrees up or down and over 60 yards. It's very important if you are a huckster and shooting way out there to a hundred or more.

The Black Gold sights have a bubble adjustment rather than a third axis to the whole sight. Pretty clever little tray the bubble sits in that can be adjusted to keep it perfectly horizontal no matter the angle of the bow.

http://www.blackgoldsights.com/Bow_Sight_Ascent_ST.aspx

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> Third axis is only a big deal on shots over 30 degrees up or down and over 60 yards. It's very important if you are a huckster and shooting way out there to a hundred or more.Cheers,
> Pete


This isn't all the way true imho. If you are serious about hitting anything that is on an incline you better start thinking 3rd axis and you dont have to be a long range bomber either.

You wont win any outdoor 3d or field rounds with out it. 1/2 inch here 5 inches there and you start pilling up 8's and 10's instead of 12's.

Nothing better then putting the arrow right where you intended it to go because 8's and 10's make for longer tracking jobs on live animals.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

[before the ethical shooting distance police fire up their engines, I won't be shooting animals past 50 since I don't feel that I'm spot on yet]

That's funny. :lol:


----------

